# looking for plans - Hargreaves coal tugs/barges



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like to get hold of a set of scale drawings for the small pusher tugs and coal barges operated by Hargreaves on the Aire and Calder Navigation up till about 2004.

The barges were about 56' by 17' and could carry about 160 tons of coal. The tugs were slightly smaller.

They ran a shuttle service between a coal mine and a coal fired power station (until the mine was exhausted in 2004).

Does anyone know where I can get a set of drawings? Or know a magazine or book that has drawings? Where were the tugs and barges built? Is Hargreaves still operating?

Any help appreciated

David Hathaway


----------



## andybaldock (Dec 24, 2007)

*Hargreaves pans.*

Hi David,

I was a skipper on Tug 108 for a while on the Aire and Calder canal, and the Trent. The pans would carry 170 tonnes, a set of three had a target of around 510 tonnes depending on how leaky they were. 

The colliery in question was Kellingley which is still in full production. It stopped supplying ferrybridge power-station around 2004 because of newly introduced emission laws limiting sulphur content in the coal burnt there. Since then the plant has been retro fitted with de-sulphurisation equipment, and coal is again flowing between Kellingley and ferrybridge, but not by canal.

You could contact Hargreaves Canal services, lock lane, Castleford West Yorkshire who may be able to help you with Plans. The tugs were re-engined twice, starting off with dorman diesels, then Kelvin R6, then Volvo penta 180 h.p. units. They were slow and incredibly noisy.

Best regards,
Andy Baldock


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Andy and a warm welcome to *SN* on your first informative post. Bon voyage.


----------

